
Show HN: Got a Launchpad, but I suck at music. So I built a Tetris for it - maxwellito
https://twitter.com/mxwllt/status/819245451270615040
======
passivepinetree
This is super cool. The source lives at
[https://github.com/maxwellito/tetrispad](https://github.com/maxwellito/tetrispad)
for anyone looking.

